# forjado



## famores

Quisiera decir: "una historia forjada a punte de luchas"


----------



## Mangato

*Punte* acho que não é palavra do español. Poderia ser *a punta? *Não conheço a expressão, mas entendo que o significado é _uma historia formada con grande esforzo_.


----------



## Carfer

¿En portugués? A primeira parte é igual: '_Uma história forjada'._ '_A punte de_' parece significar '_a golpes de_', mas '_a golpes de lutas_' soa muito mal em português. Aliás também nunca ouvi a expressão '_a punte de luchas_'. '_A punte de martillazo', 'a punte de correazos_' e outras em que se identifica o objecto com o qual se dá o golpe, sim, e, nesse caso, pode-se traduzir por '_a golpes de martelo_', ou, mais simplesmente, '_à martelada_', '_à chicotada/correada_'. Como não temos expressão equivalente para '_luta',_ provavelmente diriamos_ 'forjada à pancada'_, mas soa um pouco informal. Eu não diria, num texto formal, que a história do meu país foi forjada à pancada, mesmo que isso até seja verdade

P.S. Cruzei-me com o Mangato. Encontrei a expressão no Google, aparentemente em textos sul-americanos.


----------



## maria64maria64

Mangato said:


> *Punte* acho que não é palavra do español. Poderia ser *a punta? *Não conheço a expressão, mas entendo que o significado é _uma historia formada con grande esforzo_.


 
Cada vez estoy más confundida en este foro, y los extranjeros me imagino que más, porque si además de los variadísimos castellanos con que nos estamos encontrando y que tanta reivindicación levantan, además le añadimos el gallego ("con grande esforzo"), con todos mis respetos no va a haber quien se entienda.
Por cierto, hay acuerdos entre los distintos castellanos, como ocurre con el portugués/brasileño? Quizás alguien pudiera sacarme de la ignorancia...
Gracias.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

maria64maria64 said:


> Cada vez estoy más confundida en este foro, y los extranjeros me imagino que más, porque si además de los variadísimos castellanos con que nos estamos encontrando y que tanta reivindicación levantan, además le añadimos el gallego ("con grande esforzo"), con todos mis respetos no va a haber quien se entienda.
> Por cierto, hay acuerdos entre los distintos castellanos, como ocurre con el portugués/brasileño? Quizás alguien pudiera sacarme de la ignorancia...
> Gracias.


Eu sou uma das pessoas que apóia a inclusão do galego neste foro, transformado-o em Pt-Es-Ga. Creio que várias outras têm a mesma opinião. Até o momento, você foi a única voz discordante, mas toda opinião é válida.


----------



## Mangato

maria64maria64 said:


> Cada vez estoy más confundida en este foro, y los extranjeros me imagino que más, porque si además de los variadísimos castellanos con que nos estamos encontrando y que tanta reivindicación levantan, además le añadimos el gallego ("con grande esforzo"), con todos mis respetos no va a haber quien se entienda.
> Por cierto, hay acuerdos entre los distintos castellanos, como ocurre con el portugués/brasileño? Quizás alguien pudiera sacarme de la ignorancia...
> Gracias.


 
Depois  de 7000 post você é a primeira pessoa que assim se expressa.  Além disso não pretendi escrever em galego.  Pode ser a  minha ignorância a que atrapalha.  E tendo   em conta que o uso do galego já foi aceite como variante do português  há tempo no Forum vou colocar cá a tradução para que possa você apreçar a diferência.

Cumprimentos,  

*Punte* acho que não é palavra do español. Poderia ser *a punta? *Não conheço a expressão, mas entendo que o significado é... 

*Punte* creo que non é palabra española. Podería ser _a punta? _Non coñezo a expresión mais entendo que o significado é...


----------



## Vanda

Maria, como somos um fórum internacional e temos, portanto, falantes de todas as variedades de espanhol e de português, é bom que tenhamos, se possível, todas as variantes. E no caso de aparecer algum termo galego, ele estará devidamente definido como galego para não confundir os foreros.


----------



## Tomby

maria64maria64 said:


> Cada vez estoy más confundida en este foro, y los extranjeros me imagino que más, porque si además de los variadísimos castellanos con que nos estamos encontrando y que tanta reivindicación levantan, además le añadimos el gallego ("con grande esforzo"), con todos mis respetos no va a haber quien se entienda.
> Por cierto, hay acuerdos entre los distintos castellanos, como ocurre con el portugués/brasileño? Quizás alguien pudiera sacarme de la ignorancia...
> Gracias.


Yo en su día hice el mismo comentario que has hecho tú y desgraciadamente el tema no acabó como debería acabar un hilo en un foro de este tipo.
Aquí te pongo los enlaces que tratan sobre tema porque no es preciso repetir lo que se dijo en su día [CLICK y CLICK]. Cada uno de nosotros es libre de opinar como considere oportuno. Personalmente creo que debería existir un foro o subforo de gallego tal como existe el foro de catalán.
Un saludo para todos y espero que nadie se sienta ofendido por esta respuesta.
TT.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_*Español*_:
Aquí no se trata de ofensas, sino de la comprobable pertenencia del gallego y de las variedades del portugués a un gran diasistema en el que, por escrito, en lenguaje formal (y también en lo oral cuando es formal), son después cinco o seis siglos de separación, todavía mutuamente intercomprensibles. 
El padre de la filología portuguesa, Leite de Vasconcelos, definía el portugués y el gallego como codialectos del latín. La mayoría de las diferencias, que son las fonética,s son las que se reflejan en las grafías y afectan en especial a la última sílaba de la palabra, manteniendo intactas las raíces o semantemas. Las diferencias de vocabulario se concentran en cosas posteriores al siglo XIV. 
Los problemas de las lenguas del Estado Español no son transmisibles a las lenguas de nuestro diasistema gallego-portugués, ya que los hablantes no tenemos esos tics linguocentristas de España.
_*Galego*_:
Aquí non se trata de ofensas, senón da comprobábel pertenza do galego e das variedades do portugués a un grande diasistema no que, pola escrita, na linguaxe formal (e tamén no oral cando é formal), son despois de cinco ou seis séculos de separación, aínda mutuamente intercomprensíbeis.
O pai da filoloxía portuguesa, Leite de Vasconcelos, definía o portugués e o galego como codialectos do latín. A maioría das diferenzas, que son as fonéticas, son as que se reflicten nas grafías e afectan en especial á última sílaba da palabra, mantendo intactas as raíces ou semantemas. As diferenzas de vocabulario concéntranse en cousas posteriores ao século XIV. 
Os problemas das linguas do Estado Español non son transmisíbeis ás linguas do noso diasistema galego-portugués, xa que os falantes non temos eses tiques linguocentristas da España.
_*Português*_ (acordo):
Aqui não se trata de ofensas, senão da comprovável pertença do galego e das variedades do português a um grande diasistema no que, pela escrita, na linguagem formal (e também no oral quando é formal), son depois de cinco ou seis séculos de separação, ainda mutuamente intercomprensíbeis. 
 O pai da filologia portuguesa, Leite de Vasconcelos, definia o português e o galego como co-dialetos do latim. A maioria das diferenças, que são as fonéticas, são as que se refletem nas grafias e afetam em especial à última sílaba da palavra, mantendo intactas as raízes ou semantemas. As diferências de vocabulário concentram-se em coisas posteriores ao século XIV. 
Os problemas das línguas do Estado Espanhol não são transmissíveis às línguas do nosso dia-sistema galego-português, já que os falantes não temos esses tiques linguocentristas da Espanha


----------



## okporip

maria64maria64 said:


> Por cierto, hay acuerdos entre los distintos castellanos, como ocurre con el portugués/brasileño?


 
Você se refere ao acordo ortográfico da língua portuguesa? Apesar de toda a polêmica que o cerca, ele mexe numa porcentagem muito reduzida de palavras e - nem seria preciso dizê-lo - apenas no plano da ortografia. Todos os demais planos da língua permanecem intocados, o que significa dizer que os diferentes modos como nos expressamos em português em variadas regioes do mundo não foram objeto de acordo algum. Mas... seriam as diferenças no plano expressivo "entre los distintos castellanos" o que lhe causa inquietação? Se sim, é sua pergunta que me inquieta, já que estou acostumado a valorizar a diversidade linguística, e não a vê-la como algo preocupante. Se não, não compreendo a pergunta, já que ignoro diferenças ortográficas "entre los distintos castellanos" que pudessem ser comparadas às tradicionalmente existentes entre o português europeu e o português brasileiro.


----------



## Tomby

XiaoRoel said:


> ... Aquí non se trata de ofensas, senón da comprobábel pertenza do galego e das variedades do portugués a un grande diasistema no que, pola escrita, na linguaxe formal (e tamén no oral cando é formal), son despois de cinco ou seis séculos de separación, aínda mutuamente intercomprensíbeis.
> O pai da filoloxía portuguesa, Leite de Vasconcelos, definía o portugués e o galego como codialectos do latín. A maioría das diferenzas, que son as fonéticas, son as que se reflicten nas grafías e afectan en especial á última sílaba da palabra, mantendo intactas as raíces ou semantemas. As diferenzas de vocabulario concéntranse en cousas posteriores ao século XIV.
> Os problemas das linguas do Estado Español non son transmisíbeis ás linguas do noso diasistema galego-portugués, xa que os falantes non temos eses tiques linguocentristas da España...


Xiao: lamento que se haya ofendido. No tiene que haber resquemores entre nosotros por tener opiniones distintas. Lo siento de veras.
TT.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

famores said:


> Quisiera decir: "una historia forjada a punte de luchas"



Uma história forjada à marteladas/marretadas/chicotadas como disse o Carfer.


----------



## maria64maria64

Pues precisamente porque creo que el gallego no es castellano, como no lo es ni el catalán ni el vasco, creo sinceramente que no hay necesidad de politizar el asunto ni de enarbolar banderas. En este foro yo, personalmente, busco ayuda o aclaraciones de términos en castellano. O en portugués, porque es lo que a mí me interesa, y soy posterior a cualquier debate sobre la inclusión de las otras lenguas de España, que debe de haber sido interesantísimo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Entre las que tu llamas lenguas de España (aquí sería mejor Hispania) está el _portugués_ de Olivença (una variedad alentejana de esta lengua) y el _amazight_ de los bereberes de Melilla y Ceuta (que no es lengua hispánica, pero sí española, en el sentido que tu usas).
De lo que se rata aquí, y nada tiene que ver con la política española ni con los intereses particulares (muy legítimos) de estudiantes españoles de português, sino de reconocer la esencial unidad de la lengua que compartimos unos millones de personas en Europa, América, África y Asia. Sólo eso, es un asunto que podríamos llamar interno, propio de los hablantes de las diversas variedades de lengua y de los creoulos. Vuelvo a repetir que esto no es una academia de idiomas, y que la lengua vehicular de los foros es algo que hay que determinar (o no). 
Y por supuesto que no me he mosquedao ni nada por el estilo, comprendo, aunque no comparta, todos los puntos de vista leítima y educadamente formulados, como es este caso. Pero creo que es un prejuicio de españolhablantes de España, donde este tema levanta agrios (y absurdos) debates que parece que ven la luz del tunel en el reconocimiento de las lenguas propias como lenguas vehiculares en sus territorios tradicionales. Dentro de veinte años ni nos acordaremos del tema.
Además el gallego en su grafía avanza poco a poco hacia el portugués (incluso hay acelerados que ya lo escriben a la portuguesa). Sé que pronto vendrá en gallego el sistema de acentuación e hifen del portugués, el siguiente paso será la /ç/ y la -m final y por fin /lh/ /nh/ y las soluciones gráficas para las nasales y diptongos nasales (en gallego con cambiar -an que es la solución occidental por -ao, centro-oriental, sd solucionaría gran parte del asunto). No hai tantas diferencias como suponen los foráneos. Además no olviemos que todos los fenómenos que separan las formas normativas de ambas lenguas, existen siempre en la otra como rasgo dialectal, principio bien conocido por dialectólogos. También hay que considerar las hablas portuguesas al norte del Duero como afines al gallego.
Razones múltiples aconsejan ir introduciendo el gallego (fundamentalmente es todavía idéntica a la lengua de Gil Vicente, Fernam Lopes, Camões, Ferreira etc.) referente arcaizante utilísimo para el estudio del portugués moderno y sus variedades orales y ciertos usos arcaizantes brasileiros. También en cuanto a etimología es fundamental el concurso del gallego (como bien demostró Corominas enmenándole la plana continuamente a Machado que despreciaba bastante las hablas rurales en sus consideraciones etimológicas tantas veces erradas) y, por supuesto, para interpretar toda la toponimia norteña de Portugal que es idéntica a la gallega (salvo diferencias gráficas modernas).
Desde este momento creo que para ser consecuente con lo dicho escribiré en gallego aclarando los arcaísmos o españolismos del gallego para su correcta comprensión.
Un saludo a todos sin mosqueo alguno ni zarandajas de ese estilo.


----------



## maria64maria64

Pues nada, amigo, dejando aparte que yo hace mucho que dejé de ser estudiante de español, porque además soy madrileña y el castellano es mi lengua materna, cuando esté haciendo alguna traducción al portugués y tenga dudas, y pobre de mí! acuda al foro a ver si alguien me ayuda, pues nada, me marco una frasecita en gallego y seguro que me lloverán los clientes cuando el cliente en cuestión me haya echado a la calle... Es tan dificil admitir que estamos en un foro castellano/portugués o viceversa?
Gracias a todos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

É tão difícil que você entenda que o galego e o português são a mesma lingua? 
Non vai ter problema com a resolução das suas dúvidas tradutológicas, não tenha pena. Todos sabemos distinguir os termos e aonde chegan as línguas e as suas variedades. Se você perguntar por um termo português, ese termo achará aqui. 
Um saudo e não se preocupe.


----------

